# Ringworm or yeast?



## ashluk1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi there, I got my maltese puppy and she came with skin infection and I thought it was just a mild infection. However I started noticing ringworm on my arm. I think she spread it to me. But the infection on her skin does not appear to be ringworm at all. Can someone help please? Her name is napkin and she’s turning 3 months old soon. She’s currently been using a topical medication for 3 days so far.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome!
Poor little one, I bet that’s uncomfortable. I would have the vet look at her, ASAP. I have never seen ringworm, so I couldnt say, but imo , that looks like a bacterial infection on your girl. I have one who has a compromised immunity. She is prone to bacterial infections on her stomach and back and it looks almost identical to your fluff.


----------



## ashluk1 (Jul 6, 2020)

thanks for the reply I took her to the vet and they did confirm it as ringworm so now I'm isolating her while I wait for her pajamas to come so that she can get some more freedom around the house.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Welcome to SM! I'm sorry your new little puppy has ringworm. I notice you say "she came with ringworm" - Now that the diagnosis has been confirmed by the vet (in your later post) - I'm thinking it would be wise to contact Napkin's breeder and let her know as ringworm is very contagious and she should be aware of this being in her house/kennel. I'm just hoping she will care!


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Oh no. I’m so sorry you are having to go through that. I hope it gets better very soon.


----------

